# Gourmet Ocean Products (GOP.V)



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hopefully I don't get flamed too hard for posting a company with a $1.73M market cap, but it's intriguing. They've made some serious money lately and seem to be in a strong growth position.

http://www.stockhouse.com/opinion/i...-v-gop-aims-for-global-acquaculture-supremacy 

Thoughts?


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

I see a $26 million market cap... 125MM shares at $0.205.

So reverse takeover of some capital corp and acquisition of this Wen Lain company that has all the assets, and they're on... Vancouver Island? The only thing confusing is they had a net income this last quarter, but not the one before? I'm curious to see what others have to add.


----------



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Feruk said:


> I see a $26 million market cap... 125MM shares at $0.205.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ahh you're right, Questrade level 1 is wrong.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Seems interesting based on profit margins and P/E, but there is a severe lack of information on what they're actually doing and what their projections are going forward. They are deferring a lot of that revenue as receivables and it's not crystal clear when that revenue will be actually received. You can find a few more documents on Sedar.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm a big fan of seafood entrepreneurs but aqua culture doesn't cut it. If I'm going to buy scallops I'll make sure they are wild, not farmed. So I'll pass on these guys & stick with Premium Brands & Clearwater Seafoods that do it the way that commands premium prices.

Fresh wild seafood is a growing money making business... but seafood farms are like chicken farms.... cheap food


----------



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Eder said:


> I'm a big fan of seafood entrepreneurs but aqua culture doesn't cut it. If I'm going to buy scallops I'll make sure they are wild, not farmed. So I'll pass on these guys & stick with Premium Brands & Clearwater Seafoods that do it the way that commands premium prices.
> 
> Fresh wild seafood is a growing money making business... but seafood farms are like chicken farms.... cheap food


I agree 100% personally, as a consumer. 

That said, I feel there are a great deal of influences that currently point towards demand for "cleaner" farmed seafood. From the deserved bad rap that has been taken to aquaculture in Thailand and China, combined with growing concerns, almost to the point of fear mongering, over radiation contaminated wild seafood. Add to that the sustainability argument and of course price to the consumer, and I'm willing to bet a lot of people would compromise to a more ethical, affordable, LOCAL, farmed seafood. I know I'd feel a lot better about my scallops being farmed on Vancouver Island than in Thai sewer water.

I'm not making a case for this company specifically, because of the obvious high risk it carries, just for the fact that there is a lot of potential here.


----------



## Westerly (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know the company (I'll have a look) but be careful with any V.I. aquaculture at the moment. There are significant and drastic die-offs happening with various shellfish around the West Coast of BC. Appears to be (in part) high acidity in the water that may be blocking shell formation. 

As an example, I see the Co. sells Sea Cucumber. Not sure if they are related or rely on the same water conditions, but there has been serious concern / mass die-off with Sun-stars on BC's Westcoast. Scallops are another big recent concern with companies having to dump all of their inventory. Do your DD on this one.

Start here: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...rs-and-scallops-off-bc-coast/article17156108/

Speaking of fear-mongering, don't let anyone fool you into the idea that BC fish-farming / aquaculture is any more sustainable or clean than any other parts of the world. BC aquaculture is the underwater equivalent of clear-cutting a forest.


----------

